

Why Energy Is Technology's Next Big Thing - tom_jones
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregsatell/2014/05/10/why-energy-is-technologys-next-big-thing/

======
allthatglitters
"It’s hard to overstate the impact of energy on the economy..." "Although
energy constitutes a small part of the US economy..."

Seriously, does anyone get that energy is the economy?

